# $10,000 Puce Dr. Townsends dug in N.O.



## truedigr (Dec 9, 2014)

Ferdinand just posted a video on Youtube of the lucky man who dug it live. Check it out. RC [tube]https://youtu.be/lsnjcQLAH2U[/tube] <Edit: Video added>


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's the picture.  Such a good color one would assume it was photoshopped!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2014)

Wish I could do that. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2014)

Mercy!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Worth so much? Amazing.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 10, 2014)

That's close to my neck of the woods...hmmmm... Anybody know offhand what is the date range for this bottle?


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

late 1850s to 1860s.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 10, 2014)

Great. I'm digging in an area that dates to that time period and I have found one N.O. Bottle thus far. Just saying, the possibility does exist. Lol


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

that's what is so much fun about this hobby . there is always that chance. sort of like fishing.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 10, 2014)

Well its been awhile since i have been on the site, i am the one pulling that strawberry pink puce Townsend's out the hole, just an unbeliveable such a bottle was found, anyways i will post some new pics when its cleaned.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 10, 2014)

Well its kinda funny as i was logging onto the site to share the news of this find only to find the news of the find beat me to it, news travels very fast in the bottle world!!


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 10, 2014)

Amazing find, I'm looking forward to the pics once it's cleaned. Congratulations!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2014)

Relicsnstuff said:
			
		

> Well its been awhile since i have been on the site, i am the one pulling that strawberry pink puce Townsend's out the hole, just an unbeliveable such a bottle was found, anyways i will post some new pics when its cleaned.



You've been bottle-blessed for sure.  Didn't you also find the green one with the weird and rare top a couple of years back?  You're like a Townsend's magnet!  Is the puce example OP?  Seems like all the puce and apricot examples that I've heard of seem to be OP instead of the usual sandchip pontil found on the olive green and olive amber examples.


----------



## deenodean (Dec 11, 2014)

That thing has my vote for FIND of the year. How does it compare to the ' infamous ' Puce Eagle ' that shows up every so often on this website? []


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes, i found the other one also, this one is open pontiled, i have found more than my share of good bottles, not bragging, (maybe a little) when its cleaned i will post more pics. I see the picture upload has changed, i was going to post a picture of the other Townsend's but i am not sure how to do it, how does this url thing work?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

It is a fantastic find. The best I've seen in a couple of years. Maybe when Relicsnstuff gets the photo download thing figured out he can show it off (along with the other one) .,.Anticipation is killing me


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

I sent to bass assassin, he is going to post them for me, I am going to have to learn how to use the uploader!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2014)

deenodean said:
			
		

> That thing has my vote for FIND of the year. How does it compare to the ' infamous ' Puce Eagle ' that shows up every so often on this website? []


No comparison really. The Dyottville eagles are far and few in any color, the Townsends are relatively common and lasted longer but not common in that color either. Condition and age of both would be the biggest thing for value and I can't determine that.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

Joe sent me a video of the Townsend's and I can't load it. Joe, can you send me some photos until I can solve the video problem?


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Bass  assassin check your P.M i can't send any pictures yet.  The condition is as good as its gets for a dug bottle no damage, and open pontil, if bass assassin can get the video uploaded i think most here would agree


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

He has already put the bottle back into the tumbler so he can't take any photos tonight. If someone else thinks they can download this video send me an email address and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

The other Townsend's lets see if i got this right on posting.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey, good deal, you figured it out. Love the color and the top on this bottle


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 11, 2014)

Holey moley that is a looker! Doubt I'll find any of those in any TOC dumps []. Congrats, looking forward to more drool-worthy pics.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Plumbata here is another.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

I know these are not bottles but these came out of an old well. I guess you just never know whats going to come out.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

That Steinfelds  is fantastic. Is this another one you dug?


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes Mark that one was dug a couple years ago.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of relocating to Nawlins, lol


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Here are the Dueling pistols after i restored them.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2014)

What year are the pistols? Nice finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## cadburys (Dec 11, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 11, 2014)

Hemihampton, when i did the research i think it was 1842-1849 period.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 12, 2014)

Still trying to load a video of the new Townsend's after cleanup.[tube]https://youtu.be/XNQeDK7taYg[/tube]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 12, 2014)

Dayam its as pucey as the eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 12, 2014)

AAAAAnd by the way, the bestest bottle dug in quite awhile[]. Just wish I had dug it!! LOL.........andy


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 28, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the townsend's cleaned.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 28, 2014)

A couple more, pictures just don't capture this bottle color, in person the bottle just blows away the pictures.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2014)

WOW, Thats a killer bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks, Leon, i am still looking for another Townsend's in this color and so far there has not been another one, the only other one was an apricot one with an iron pontil which i saw a picture of that did not come close to this one, anyone else heard of a Townsend's in this color? Joe.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2014)

Isn't apricot a similar color?


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 28, 2014)

Not on the other Townsend's that i saw, this one has a lot more pink in it, if you look at hecklers auction number 115, you have to search past auctions, you can  see the other townsends, it also had an replaced top, i guess this one has more puce in it.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2014)

There was a mint apricot example in the Gardner collection, too.  Puce and apricot are quite different, actually.  Apricot is more of a yellow orange with pink tones.  I don't see a lick of yellow (or orange) in the puce example.  Both colors rare as heck, and I can't say that I've seen another in puce.  You could post as many pictures of that baby and I'd never get tired of looking at 'em (eg: Rick's eagle).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

Doesn't all that depend on the ripeness of the apricot or whatever vegetable like matter your comparing it too? [] How green is your forest?


----------

